
Anyone else having DNS issues today? - goldfishcaura
So far I&#x27;ve encountered this across Google, Twitter, github, and even very shortly, AWS - others?
======
ocdtrekkie
I would generally suggest if you think something major is going on that you
check the top ten on the front page (which contains not one, but two
submissions relating to this phenomena) before submitting. :)

------
clifanatic
DynDNS? They're being actively DDOS'ed: [http://www.zdnet.com/article/dyn-a-
managed-dns-service-hit-w...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/dyn-a-managed-dns-
service-hit-with-attack-popular-sites-see-performance-issues/)

------
Namrog84
I noticed some issues. Didn't even think it was a dns or major thing until
this and now I see the other issues too. Craziness!

------
Pherdnut
Check the news. Major DDoS attacks today since this morning in the US.

